# My Dog Quark



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

just a short video I made of her while playing some wolf sounds on the computer, she's just over a year old and weighs in at 65lbs.

quark5_2013 - YouTube


----------



## Wustenbergerland (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, it's producing a different sound from normal dogs sound. But thats amusing......


----------



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

we were just playing, she's my girl!

she also likes to bark at dogs on TV


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

How cute! Sabo meanwhile laid on the floor and slept while this played. LOL


----------

